# jogl - hardwarebeschleunigung - fps



## enigma (23. Aug 2006)

hallo, habe mir schon einiges in eurem forum durchgesehen und mittlerweile auch einiges gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden, was mir weiter hilf.

folgendes problem:
ich habe das jogl Gears demo( die rotierenden zahnräder) aus der demo sektion von der offizielen jogl seite geladen und ein wenig modifieziert um festzustellenmit  wievielen fps das demo bei mir läuft.
ich musste dann schokiert feststellen, dass die fps zahl nur im 60er bereich lag.
das kann ich mir aber bei angeblicher hardwarebeschleunigung aber nicht wirklich vorstellen.
nach  GLCapabilities.getHardwareAccelerated() ist diese aber aktiviert...

mein rechner:
asus laptop, mobile amd64 2200Mhz, ati mobility radeon 9700pro(128mb), 1024 mb ram

hier der code ausschnitt aus der display funktion mit welchem ich fps zahl feststelle:


```
private long lastFrame = new Date().getTime();
    private int fps=0;

 public void display(GLAutoDrawable drawable) {
        angle += 2.0f;
        long now = new Date().getTime();
               
        if (lastFrame+1000>now) {
            fps++;
        }else{
            lastFrame = now;
            frame.setTitle("Gear Demo - " + fps + "fps");
            fps =0;
        }
....
```

mach ich einfach nur bei der berechnung was falsch??

währe sehr dankbar für jegliche hilfe!

mfg enigma


----------



## enigma (23. Aug 2006)

ps:
winxp sp2
jre: 1.5.0_06
jdk:1.5.0_05
jogl: aktuelles beta release
entwicklungsumgebung: eclipse 3.1.1


----------



## Soulfly (24. Aug 2006)

Hört sich ganz stark nach vertical sync an 
Den must du im GRafiktreiber abschalten.

MfG
Soulfly


----------



## enigma (24. Aug 2006)

jo habe jetzt im ati trieber alles aum minimum und vert sync auf immer aus.
ergebniss: satte 1400fps   

vielen dank für die super schnelle super effiziente hilfe  :applaus: 


mfg enigma
ps: habe mich zwar jetzt registriert, kann das häckchen aber scheinbar immer noch nicht setzen...


----------

